# Fencing Question!



## KayMarie (May 24, 2012)

We are wanting to replace our old, crappy barbwire fences with something much sturdier. I want to go with metal pipe fencing, but I have no idea where to find a company to do it. Anybody know of some?


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

Everyone I know who has built a pipe fence has done the work themselves, saves a bundle and you can buy the tools you need and still be money ahead. Short of that just call up a company that builds fences.


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

We did the pipe fencing ourselves but we had all the equipment. The cheapest and quickest would be to replace the wire with barbLESS wire and electric. I have 25 horses in barbless wire and it's doing surprisingly well.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

You could do it yourself. The company that put up my pipe section fencing doesn't sell it it, anymore--go figure. =/
The Amish close to me are using three "rails" of 4" diameter pipes that are bracketed to 8"diameter, 8' long (3' in the ground) fencing. My posts are set about 12' apart.
I was inspired to pipe fencing from the 1950's/1960's vintage fencing I've always driven past and a LOT of it is still intact--just seems to last forever and is still safe, unless it's got a rusted out, sharp section.
If you've ever had electric, done by somebody else and NOT maintained, you wouldn't want it. I had that, when I rented space for my horses. I came out on day to see my 18yo pony with a piece of fenced wrapped around his front r pastern, and this can happen with any wire around a horse.
Besides good old wood, I like metal better, too.


----------



## tim62988 (Aug 30, 2012)

2 options I would look at:

high tensil electric- stand on a truck bed or 4-wheeler rack and pound in wooden posts (if they come flat on both ends just cut a wedge out) then use insulators & staples. Larger posts in corners and dig holes for corner posts. throw in some rocks then backfill

if you want a non wire fence, old guard rails. I see them on a lot of dairy farms just not quite sure where the guys get them and I have even seen a whole pasture fence before. I would check with local DOT & County road crews to see if they sell or auction them off when replacing but it's another option that might be cheaper than pipes since they would just be scrap to the builders


----------



## KayMarie (May 24, 2012)

starlinestables said:


> We did the pipe fencing ourselves but we had all the equipment. The cheapest and quickest would be to replace the wire with barbLESS wire and electric. I have 25 horses in barbless wire and it's doing surprisingly well.


The only problem with wire is my quarter horse and my dad's mustang just love to eat through it, which gives them mohawks. :-x And those same horses have broken through the hot wire several times. So my plan was to put up a metal rail fence and then put hot wire between the rails lol


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

If you want pipe fence I would talk to a local welder that has a welder on the back of his truck or on a trailer. These guys are a dime a dozen here in TX because of the oilfield work.

They can probably supply the pipe and give you a quote on how much it would cost labor wise to build you nice pipe fencing and buy the material.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

If the welder is supporting a rig (truck and welding machine) expect to pay $90 hr. I'm seeing advertising from a few enterprising fellows who are using the pipe that gets core samples from rock. It's likely the cheapest if it's available.


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

KayMarie said:


> The only problem with wire is my quarter horse and my dad's mustang just love to eat through it, which gives them mohawks. :-x And those same horses have broken through the hot wire several times. So my plan was to put up a metal rail fence and then put hot wire between the rails lol


They may very well itch their mane off on the metal pipe fencing as a warning :/ I know of lots of horses who itch off their manes on the pipe.


----------



## ShannonSevenfold (Oct 11, 2008)

Look into electrobraid fencing. Awesome stuff.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Koolio (Apr 7, 2010)

I use 4 strands of 7 mm electric rope hung on treated wood posts that we put in with a post pounder. It was inexpensive, easy to maintain and looks great. My horses all have awesome manes and taiod because they don't rub on the fence. I keep both a lower and an upper strand electrified so they don't ever get close enough to get tangled. 

I used to work for a vet who had a pipe rail fence. His brothers horse got cast under the fence and died. Pipe rail is nice, but that bottom rail has to be low to prevent a horse from getting it's legs stuck if they roll near the fence. That would go for any fence as well.


----------

